# New addition to our familly.... Now help ID him :D



## RednGold (Oct 31, 2007)

Just picked up Pancho about 2 weeks ago from a shelter and wanted to see if anyone could guess what kinda mutt he is.. other then cute.  

He is obviously part Chihuahua but it pretty big for one at 15 lbs, so whats everyone think is in him? My guess was some kinda terrier. 

(pic isn't the best but he is kinda camera shy)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm, Chi/Rat Terrier perhaps? Any chance you can get a shot of him from the side?


----------



## RednGold (Oct 31, 2007)

I managed to get a side shot his tail does normally curl like a Chi but for some reason he doesn't like the camera.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Look at those ears...he's obviously part bat.


----------



## RednGold (Oct 31, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> Look at those ears...he's obviously part bat.




AHHHH it all makes sense now


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

My first guess was Rat Terrier, but I see the Chi now. He looks like a cuddle bug. 

I've found Teddie doesn't like the camera when the flash is on. He'll close his eyes lol.

I LOVE the ears!!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Beagle (or other hound) and Chihuahua, with maybe a tiny touch of Corgi?

I love the ears, too.


----------



## Harmonybear (Oct 24, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Beagle (or other hound) and Chihuahua, with maybe a tiny touch of Corgi?
> 
> I love the ears, too.


Corgi was my first guess, too - he's so long. Obviously something hound-like to account for the coloring. What a cutie.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Any dachsund in there? Looks awful long not to have any to me. Maybe it's just beagl-like body and chi feet though.  That's a big help, eh?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think you are all right I think he looks like one of those beautiful "Ratchigles" A Rat terrier, Chihuahua, Beagle mix. He is really very cute.


----------



## RednGold (Oct 31, 2007)

Inga said:


> I think you are all right I think he looks like one of those beautiful "Ratchigles" A Rat terrier, Chihuahua, Beagle mix. He is really very cute.


Hmm never thought of beagle.


As for dachshund we have a purebred doxie and he really doesn't have any of the same features other then maybe that he is a little long.


----------

